# Distributing Ports Locally



## rob34 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a few machines that are all running 7.2/amd64.  I would like to run 'portsnap fetch install' on one machine and then rsync that machine's /usr/ports/ tree to the other machines on my network.  I don't want to suck up more bandwidth than I need.

Is there anything else that would need to be copied to the local machines?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2009)

Nope, though NFS-exporting the /usr/ports directory to different servers may be even less time-consuming.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Nope, though NFS-exporting the /usr/ports directory to different servers may be even less time-consuming.



Yep, that's how I do it.


----------



## rob34 (Sep 25, 2009)

Great- thanks for the feedback.


----------

